# Slingshot Of The Month - Aug 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - Aug 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Without a doubt, my nomination for this month goes to Antraxx for his beautiful Purple Heart and Brass masterpiece posted on the 20th of July

LINK


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate Cherry Widowmaker #85 from Bunnybuster:



























http://slingshotforu...rry-widowmaker/


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I would like to nominate my favourite catapult maker right now for his fantastic Y Shooter - Mr Btoon84









http://slingshotforu...lcote-yshooter/


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I like the work of Maomao, this is my nomination, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17583-mini-hunter-yellow-and-purple-3/

Posted in Jul'29


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate Chepo for his mezquite-chanita fork. Posted 9 July.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17108-natural-fork-mezquite-chanita/#entry200591


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I would like to nominate AnTrAxX for he amazing Olive-wood Hammerhead

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17363-olivewood-hammerhead/page__hl__%2Bolive+%2Bwood+%2Band+%2Bbrass










Cheers,

Reece


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It is my pleasure to nominate IBSPD's "Phoenix, Rising..."

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17421-phoenix-rising-from-the-burn-pile/page__hl__phoenix


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i really like the form and function of CJ's work

http://slingshotforu...7-la-tropicosa/


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

I would like to nominate Andys check mate saleos.

http://slingshotforu...ck-mate-saleos/


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*I would like to nominate the Anaconda from CHEPO. *

http://slingshotforu...da-natural-oak/


----------

